# sargent question



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

Iv'e never fished sargent before but I wonna try mitchels cut whats the easiest way to get there if im coming from lake jackson heading down 2004. I wonna go sunday if anyone else is interested. Ive always just fished brian beach with DANO.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Stay on 2004, take a left on 457, when you cross the swing bridge take a right, than drive down the beach for about 3 miles till you hit the cut.


----------



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

Sounds good thanks! There any particular place youd fish there now if u dont mind me asking.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

2004 turns into 2611. just stay on it til it dead ends and hang a left. You may want to try the surf. Sharkchum has been tearing up the reds out there.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I haven't gotten as much as a bite in the cut for over a month, but there have been a bunch of reds in the surf. This warmer weather is going to push the reds out of the surf, but it should bring the sheephead and keeper drum into the cut. Don't use nasty rotten bait shrimp, go to a seafood market and buy some fresh eating shrimp, it cost twice as much but its worth it.


----------



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

*bait*

I have hole frozen blue crab in my freezer from this time last year I was planning on using.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I would take Sharkchums advise. Go buy some good fresh bait. Nothing like driving two hours before daylight to catch nothing only because you skimped on bait. Cheap insurance.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Here's the problem with frozen crab. When liquid freezes it expands,when it thaws it contracts. When you freeze crab the meat expands against the shell, when it thaws it pulls away from the shell. When the crab thaws out and you cut it in half, which is the preferd method for using crab as bait, and you go to cast it, all the meat flys out and your left with a empty shell on your hook. The only way I have seen frozen crab work is by keeping it whole with the back on, and I've only seen one person do that. I've tried everything I could to keep crabs to use for the winter, I even made a saltwater pool to keep them alive in, and they all died after the first cold front. If you really want to catch fish in Sargent than fresh bait is the key.


----------



## SaltWater Hook'n (Dec 10, 2013)

Good advise Sharkchum. I have gone been through this to. I hope I get into the fish this weekend.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Sharkchum is the man! He tells it like it is and is consistent at catching fish in the surf.
About Mitchell's Cut, one of my buddies broke off on a big one recently. You'll catch more on the incoming tide in the surf.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

One small detail for driving into the cut. Watch for some of the mud holes. They are deeper than you think. I have seen a bunch of trucks stuck on the road getting in there.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Ok, I've asked this question before and didn't see a reply, but is that area two wheel friendly?
Last Saturday we had a gathering in SS at Drum hole and no Crabs and the few Big Uglies that were caught where caught on Fresh Shrimp.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Part of the beach is except for a few tree trunks mostly covered with sand. A truck would be preferred because the frame is higher. There are spots that look ok but you sink into the clay. Remember you do need a beach permit to drive on the beach. You can get them at the Texaco on the way to the beach. $10.00


----------



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

*bait*

Kool. I called the fiesta that's just down the street from my house the have live blue crab. So if anyone else is interested in fishing there Sunday ill be in a gray dodge 2500. How far from the cut do u guys recomend fishing, because over on brian is shallow from the runoff from the brazos river about 400yds back up the beach? Not trying to get all your secrets just a little insite to s beach i've never fished.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

fubarredz said:


> Kool. I called the fiesta that's just down the street from my house the have live blue crab. So if anyone else is interested in fishing there Sunday ill be in a gray dodge 2500. How far from the cut do u guys recomend fishing, because over on brian is shallow from the runoff from the brazos river about 400yds back up the beach? Not trying to get all your secrets just a little insite to s beach i've never fished.


PM sent.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Just look for clay, that's where the fish are.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

troutless said:


> Ok, I've asked this question before and didn't see a reply, but is that area two wheel friendly?
> Last Saturday we had a gathering in SS at Drum hole and no Crabs and the few Big Uglies that were caught where caught on Fresh Shrimp.


Adrian caught his on crab.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Kool! I know that Oscar brought some with him, and I left a little later.


----------



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

*Sargent*

Anyone else gonna be down there in the morning?


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

How did your trip turn out?


----------



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

*Sargent*

4 big bulls's 40"- 42", 1 big ugly 43". Can't seem to upload my pics on here for some reason think something is wrong with my computer. Was very foggy couldn't see more than about 75yds. Was a great day! Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

fubarredz said:


> 4 big bulls's 40"- 42", 1 big ugly 43". Can't seem to upload my pics on here for some reason think something is wrong with my computer. Was very foggy couldn't see more than about 75yds. Was a great day! Thanks for the help guys!


Glad you caught some fish. Did you re-size the pictures before you tried to upload them? It will only let you upload if they are under a certain size.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Man, I need to learn some surf fishing technique! I have a weekender in Sargent and have done most of my fishing in the creek. My sweetie loves to sit in the sun, so me fishing would be a perfect world.


----------

